# Renting in Pescara,Abruzzo



## foggie

Looking to spend May and June in Pescara.

I would appreciate any pointers on obtaining a short term let in or near the city before the visit.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Don’t know anything good really suitable, but if you need somewhere initially to get yourself on the ground or just for 1-2 nights the 2 B&B’s near the airport have great reviews. We used one, Casa Licinia, not the most luxurious of locations, but the accommodation was superb and great value for money.


----------



## foggie

Thanks for that info  it may be useful for late flight arrival.

A colleague has pointed me to a site called idealista.it that has a huge selection of rentals and I will work my way through what it has to offer. Securing something for such a short rental term may be the only problem.


----------



## fortrose52

Go onto the Abruzzolutely forum and ask if anyone has a property for 2 months.


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx

Have you found a rental already? I suggest visiting ww.tripadvisor.com for a rental on Pescara.


----------



## foggie

xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx said:


> I suggest visiting ww.tripadvisor.com for a rental on Pescara.


Hi Espan, sorry for the late reply but I did look at sites like Tripadvisor early on but the prices were tending towards €100 per night so suitable for a holiday stay perhaps.

With advice from a landlord on the idealista site I have found a 3 bed apartment share on Via Monte Faito not far from the General Hospital for €150 per month with just having to adjust my arrival date by one week to accommodate the other share moving out.

A bonus to this arrangement is the other tenants are local so perfect for language immersion on my part


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx

*xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx*



foggie said:


> Hi Espan, sorry for the late reply but I did look at sites like Tripadvisor early on but the prices were tending towards €100 per night so suitable for a holiday stay perhaps.
> 
> With advice from a landlord on the idealista site I have found a 3 bed apartment share on Via Monte Faito not far from the General Hospital for €150 per month with just having to adjust my arrival date by one week to accommodate the other share moving out.
> 
> A bonus to this arrangement is the other tenants are local so perfect for language immersion on my part


Sounds Great buddy. I wish you have a wonderful and safe trip.


----------

